# Carbon Canards, Yes or No?



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Mock fitting. Should I, or shouldn't I?

:nervous:


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

Im not a big fan of canards, but to be honest it looks really good on yours, so is that a yes? :chuckle:


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi mate from the side they look nice ,but from the front I don't like at all.Great looking car but they just don't look right ,it might be because the cars is white they just stand out a little to much.When you look at the car from the front it the first thing that seems to catch your eye.But hey if you like them go for it .If it was my car I would leave them off,sorry just being honest.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Nope it spoils the look and lines of the GTR dont like :nervous:


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

they look a little lost :S


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

if they are fitted with the curve more

I like

R


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

as above you need some curved ones ideally


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Not a fan tbh.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

No one would say it about the mines r34, but anything else I think it looks chavvy


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Not for me, they look like a bit tacky to be honest, "Halfords Tuning".


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Not a fan at all, lovely looking car though which would look even better without those canards. The worst ones though, IMHO are the Garage Defend canards, they are just silly and pointless.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Amen to that.... Saw a fella at Perfect Touch once in a silver 33. I don't think anyone had the heart to tell him how daft it looked. Like knight rider in pursuit mode... Basically ruined the cars looks


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Most canards do NOTHING for a car,they are only asthetic mods and Im ot a fan of them at all.

Also they are illegal and you could be in serious trouble with the law/courts if a padestrian cut themselves off these canards.Big law suit too.


----------



## StretchGSK (Oct 24, 2006)

I am a fan of canard and am looking for some myself.
But as a couple have said they need to be a bit more curved.
I also think one long and one small one together look best.

Think Mines canards..


----------



## LRP (Aug 30, 2008)

got to agree leave them off,, but must say wish i had a garage with that much space


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Nah,leave them off.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback! I'll be leaving them off then. :chuckle:


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

No way. Leave your car as is. it looks perfect... anymore and it will look 'overdone'.


----------



## doggy (Oct 18, 2008)

Yey - deffinantly - they flow with all the black / white theme


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

....I big "NO" vote from me


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Nah man, dont do it!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@Darkchild:

Think your car is so tastefully modded and beautiful like it is,you should leave them canards off..... 

Alex


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

IMO your R34 looks perfect without them,however certain car's can pull them off,you need to have the right look to the car


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

Canards are old school (skool)... it's all about 3 words... GARAGE DEFEND STINGRAY


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: Thank you for the input guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

yeah leave them off bro. =) one suggestion though, get a nismo hood man! for the car to look menacing =)


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

ajilopez,
Was thinking of going for a Top Secret one instead. Will have it painted of course but maybe leaving some carbon trim exposed. Perhaps in the future. =)


----------

